# People you hate on the forums



## Dene (Apr 18, 2009)

I thought I would make this after my recent encounter with Jun, so he is the first one on the list. Now it's your turn to say who you think is a moron.


----------



## Swordsman Kirby (Apr 18, 2009)

Patrick Jameson, ugh I hate that kid. Just want to step on him whenever he talks about being better than me at bigcubes.


----------



## Faz (Apr 18, 2009)

Noobs. Retarded people.

ThatGuy
Shoot1510
Jcuber
Regisiew
krazedkat
Others.


----------



## jcuber (Apr 18, 2009)

Anyone faster than me. 

Dene, for starting this thread which will be close within a day.

Dan, for being impossible to catch up to

Erik, for selling his cube on ebay and not to me

All J/K.

We all know who derrick is mad at.


----------



## Bob (Apr 18, 2009)

jcuber, for thinking Dene is a moron


----------



## Ethan Rosen (Apr 18, 2009)

http://pastebin.com/m334d7797
list of names I wrote down one day
/me hides


----------



## ThatGuy (Apr 18, 2009)

everyone, because they sorta pass over me unless i started a thread. lol jk. but (loss words again)


----------



## jcuber (Apr 18, 2009)

Bob, for thinking I'm a moron. 

Bob, you need to stop thinking Dene is a girl and cease hitting on him/her.


----------



## DavidWoner (Apr 18, 2009)

/me guards Ethan's hiding place.

Edit: and jcuber again, for what he just posted.


----------



## jcuber (Apr 18, 2009)

Vault312, for what he just posted, as well as everyone thinking I was serious. Did you not see the "J/K"


----------



## James Kobel (Apr 18, 2009)

That kid James Kobel, he's such an annoying prick...
And Jcuber for hating Bob.


----------



## DavidWoner (Apr 18, 2009)

jcuber said:


> Vault312, for what he just posted, as well as everyone thinking I was serious. Did you not see the "J/K"



Nobody thought you were being serious, just being stupid.


----------



## ThatGuy (Apr 18, 2009)

...lol (needs to be 10 charzzz)


----------



## Dene (Apr 18, 2009)

Yea I noticed a lot of those people too. I would like to add holypasta to the list as well. He messed with the wrong person.


----------



## ConnorCuber (Apr 18, 2009)

Vault312 said:


> jcuber said:
> 
> 
> > Vault312, for what he just posted, as well as everyone thinking I was serious. Did you not see the "J/K"
> ...



I can vouch for this.


----------



## snckdude (Apr 18, 2009)

I can't say i've had a bad experience with anybody here on the forums. But i guess the faster you get the more people try to talk bad about you. I've always understood the fact that some people are rude. but the only cuber on the forums that i talk to quite often is "byu". (one of the nicer gus on here). Also i feel bad for anybody who says stuff like that to dene, honestly he has really good times. Plus im stuck at about the same time barrier.


----------



## Robert-Y (Apr 18, 2009)

Erm... I'm guessing this thread's a whole joke right?


----------



## byu (Apr 18, 2009)

I hope so. If anyone puts my name down now because of this post, then it's a joke.


----------



## Faz (Apr 18, 2009)

No Robert.


----------



## happa95 (Apr 18, 2009)

Robert-Y said:


> Erm... I'm guessing this thread's a whole joke right?



partly... i think some people are serious


----------



## jcuber (Apr 18, 2009)

Not at all.


----------



## Bob (Apr 18, 2009)

byu said:


> I hope so. If anyone puts my name down now because of this post, then it's a joke.



or because they think you're a moron


----------



## James Kobel (Apr 18, 2009)

i iz also b hate a bunchcc peepz who iz bein tipe liek dis cuz dey iz tink dey iz mad cool but dey iz nott cuz dey iz make bad grammerr n itz mad annoyin 2 try 2 reed wen dey cantt be spell or haz grammer n iz make annoyn pointlessss runonn senntenses n don be havin teh peridzz


----------



## byu (Apr 18, 2009)

Bob said:


> byu said:
> 
> 
> > I hope so. If anyone puts my name down now because of this post, then it's a joke.
> ...



Really? If so, I am sincerely sorry


----------



## ccchips296 (Apr 18, 2009)

Robert-Y said:


> Erm... I'm guessing this thread's a whole joke right?



you just dont know anymore XD if it is, i hate dene


----------



## ConnorCuber (Apr 18, 2009)

ccchips296 said:


> Robert-Y said:
> 
> 
> > Erm... I'm guessing this thread's a whole joke right?
> ...



If it isn't a joke, then I hate Dene.


----------



## Ellis (Apr 18, 2009)

ConnorCuber said:


> ccchips296 said:
> 
> 
> > Robert-Y said:
> ...



I hate Dene either way.


----------



## Ethan Rosen (Apr 18, 2009)

Why can't we all just get along?


----------



## Dene (Apr 18, 2009)

Well I figured this would backfire but whatever I'm not here to be popular.


----------



## jcuber (Apr 18, 2009)

And apparently you're not. I am not stating this as my opinion, just the previous posts.


----------



## Faz (Apr 18, 2009)

jcuber said:


> And apparently you're not. I am not stating this as my opinion, just the previous posts.



Hey, we're not following the point of the thread. It is not a flaming thread, you simply state who you do not like.


----------



## Ethan Rosen (Apr 18, 2009)

jcuber said:


> And apparently you're not. I am not stating this as my opinion, just the previous posts.



You are clearly not mr. popular yourself


----------



## toast (Apr 18, 2009)

Myself for posting myself into this thread.


----------



## Robert-Y (Apr 18, 2009)

Ok, to anyone who hates me, sorry if I've done something wrong, just tell me if I've done something wrong and haven't noticed myself.


----------



## jcuber (Apr 18, 2009)

Ethan Rosen said:


> jcuber said:
> 
> 
> > And apparently you're not. I am not stating this as my opinion, just the previous posts.
> ...



True, but neither are you.


----------



## Faz (Apr 18, 2009)

jcuber said:


> Ethan Rosen said:
> 
> 
> > jcuber said:
> ...



True, but neither are you.


----------



## Jai (Apr 18, 2009)

fazrulz said:


> jcuber said:
> 
> 
> > Ethan Rosen said:
> ...


True, but neither are you.


----------



## ConnorCuber (Apr 18, 2009)

Jai said:


> fazrulz said:
> 
> 
> > jcuber said:
> ...



True, but neither are you.


----------



## happa95 (Apr 18, 2009)

Jai said:


> fazrulz said:
> 
> 
> > jcuber said:
> ...



I lol'd.


----------



## toast (Apr 18, 2009)

happa95 said:


> Jai said:
> 
> 
> > fazrulz said:
> ...



Combo breaker.


----------



## jcuber (Apr 18, 2009)

ConnorCuber said:


> Jai said:
> 
> 
> > fazrulz said:
> ...



True, but neither are you. (I wonder how long this will go on for!)


----------



## happa95 (Apr 18, 2009)

toast said:


> happa95 said:
> 
> 
> > Jai said:
> ...



I think i deserve a pat on the back for that one. It could have went on for a while.


----------



## DavidWoner (Apr 18, 2009)

happa95 said:


> toast said:
> 
> 
> > happa95 said:
> ...



True, but neither are you.


----------



## Robert-Y (Apr 18, 2009)

jcuber said:


> ConnorCuber said:
> 
> 
> > Jai said:
> ...



It kinda gets boring, it's been done on this forum before. I think it might have been Exocorsair who thought that something interesting might happen.


----------



## jcuber (Apr 18, 2009)

Robert-Y said:


> jcuber said:
> 
> 
> > ConnorCuber said:
> ...



Something interesting _may_ happen, for all I know.


----------



## James Kobel (Apr 18, 2009)

jcuber said:


> Robert-Y said:
> 
> 
> > jcuber said:
> ...



True, but neither are you.


----------



## Dene (Apr 18, 2009)

Well as usual my perfectly legitimate thread has been ruined. Any surprise that the ruiners were on the list?


----------



## ThePizzaGuy92 (Apr 18, 2009)

hm...

no one hates me!?
haha


----------



## James Kobel (Apr 18, 2009)

ThePizzaGuy92 said:


> hm...
> 
> no one hates me!?
> haha



Same here, it sucks...


----------



## jcuber (Apr 18, 2009)

Ethan Rosen said:


> http://pastebin.com/m334d7797
> list of names I wrote down one day
> /me hides



Why is there an asterisk next to my name?


----------



## happa95 (Apr 18, 2009)

James Kobel said:


> ThePizzaGuy92 said:
> 
> 
> > hm...
> ...



I must not have posted enough as of yet to be hated.


----------



## jcuber (Apr 18, 2009)

Hmm. It seems as if many (pehaps the majority) of people with high post counts (500-600+) who aren't WR or NR holders are hated.

(Idea credited to happa95)


----------



## happa95 (Apr 18, 2009)

jcuber said:


> Hmm. It seems as if many (pehaps the majority) of people with high post counts (500-600+) who aren't WR or NR holders are hated.



psssht that was my idea.


----------



## Faz (Apr 18, 2009)

Well, not me.


----------



## James Kobel (Apr 18, 2009)

jcuber said:


> Ethan Rosen said:
> 
> 
> > http://pastebin.com/m334d7797
> ...



Because he loves you more than anyone else on that list.


----------



## holypasta (Apr 18, 2009)

Ellis said:


> ConnorCuber said:
> 
> 
> > ccchips296 said:
> ...



i agree. with Ellis.


----------



## holypasta (Apr 18, 2009)

Dene said:


> Yea I noticed a lot of those people too. I would like to add holypasta to the list as well. He messed with the wrong person.



awwwww... i was beginning to think you'd never list me.
(sniff)
i'm so honored!


----------



## James Kobel (Apr 18, 2009)

holypasta said:


> Dene said:
> 
> 
> > Yea I noticed a lot of those people too. I would like to add holypasta to the list as well. He messed with the wrong person.
> ...



Dude. You are so lucky. I'm jealous.


----------



## Ethan Rosen (Apr 18, 2009)

jcuber said:


> Ethan Rosen said:
> 
> 
> > http://pastebin.com/m334d7797
> ...



Before I posted the list, I thought I had removed all of the asterisks, but I apparently left a couple in by mistake. It meant something along the line of what James said, but the complete opposite


----------



## Dene (Apr 18, 2009)

I may as well add myself to the list (for real). What a prick.


----------



## James Kobel (Apr 18, 2009)

Am I the only one who hates James Kobel here?


----------



## happa95 (Apr 18, 2009)

James Kobel said:


> Am I the only one who hates James Kobel here?



I'll join in if you really want me to.


----------



## qqwref (Apr 18, 2009)

I don't really hate anyone on this forum except Dan Cohen (for personal reasons, though, not because of what he's done or posted here). If someone makes really annoying posts it becomes really fun to make fun of them, so that won't make me hate the person.



jcuber said:


> Hmm. It seems as if many (pehaps the majority) of people with high post counts (500-600+) who aren't WR or NR holders are hated.
> 
> (Idea credited to happa95)



Interesting idea, but here's what I think the real reason is: people are hated because of jealousy or bad posting habits (such as terrible grammar/spelling, multiple posts, bumping old topics repeatedly, etc.). Jealousy can count for anyone fast, so clearly it has nothing to do with postcount. As for bad posting habits, it's (of course) more noticeable the more posts someone has. So for people who make annoying posts, the more posts they make, the more likely they are to be hated by someone, or even by lots of people.


----------



## JustMean (Apr 18, 2009)

me???
im a begginer...
they always insult me in my questions...
what is "OH" "2-Look" like that. etc.
what is the meaning of beginner for them..
pro??
that's why..
i hate people (i forgot the usernames, just take a look in my post...the one who has negative post) who always insult, under-estimate, say people that theyre dumb. like that. 



Happy Cubing!
God Bless


----------



## shelley (Apr 18, 2009)

Not many people have asked what "OH" or "2-look" mean. Do you know why? It's because even beginners with a little common sense and reading comprehension can figure it out. We all appreciate it if you read a bit of what's already available before jumping in with questions which are probably answered elsewhere.


----------



## F.P. (Apr 18, 2009)

I don't hate anyone.


----------



## jcuber (Apr 18, 2009)

Ethan Rosen said:


> jcuber said:
> 
> 
> > Ethan Rosen said:
> ...



Was that from back in the "do you like jcuber" thread? C'mon, everybody is n00b at first. I think I am past that stage now.

PS Why do you hate Dan, Michael?


----------



## Odin (Apr 18, 2009)

Ehh I don’t hate any one, but sometimes Dene gets on my nerves.



Ethan Rosen said:


> http://pastebin.com/m334d7797
> list of names I wrote down one day
> /me hides



Haha, I’m hated by some one.


----------



## Neroflux (Apr 18, 2009)

i hate blah and FU.


----------



## MistArts (Apr 18, 2009)

I hate haters (including myself.)


----------



## Poke (Apr 18, 2009)

byu said:


> I hope so. If anyone puts my name down now because of this post, then it's a joke.



Byu because of his mas BLD skillz...

EDIT: And anyone who talks bad about my signature.


----------



## Escher (Apr 18, 2009)

I hate everybody that has posted or will post in this thread.


----------



## jcuber (Apr 18, 2009)

No one talks bad about yor sig, it's awsome!


----------



## Poke (Apr 18, 2009)

Escher said:


> I hate everybody that has posted or will post in this thread.



You hate yourself?




jcuber said:


> No one talks bad about yor sig, it's awsome!



I don't hate jcuber...


----------



## Escher (Apr 18, 2009)

Poke said:


> Escher said:
> 
> 
> > I hate everybody that has posted or will post in this thread.
> ...



That was kinda the joke...


----------



## rachmaninovian (Apr 18, 2009)

I dislike Sg.Speedcuber. Period.


----------



## Neroflux (Apr 18, 2009)

rachmaninovian said:


> I dislike Sg.Speedcuber. Period.



+1 and 10char


----------



## JLarsen (Apr 18, 2009)

Why do people hate byu? He's made a great BLD guide and he doesn't act like an idiot or anything. I give him props for being so young yet still pretty good.


----------



## EmersonHerrmann (Apr 18, 2009)

jcuber said:


> Hmm. It seems as if many (pehaps the majority) of people with high post counts (500-600+) who aren't WR or NR holders are hated.
> 
> (Idea credited to happa95)



You're being a very stereotypical idiot, you realize that, right?

P.s. - Since you posted Tyler's, I'm assuming that you are agreeing with that idea. Also, I do not hate you, I just want you do realize that that's not a very smart comment to post here :\


----------



## jcuber (Apr 18, 2009)

I know there are many people with high post counts who aren't hated, like you. I am just making an observation extremely similar to happa's.


----------



## James Kobel (Apr 18, 2009)

happa95 said:


> James Kobel said:
> 
> 
> > Am I the only one who hates James Kobel here?
> ...



We should definitely make a thread bashing that moron. Maybe then we can get him to leave.


----------



## soccerking813 (Apr 18, 2009)

Ethan Rosen said:


> http://pastebin.com/m334d7797
> list of names I wrote down one day
> /me hides



ZOMG.  Someone hates me!

*Celebrates*


----------



## shoot1510 (Apr 18, 2009)

soccerking813 said:


> Ethan Rosen said:
> 
> 
> > http://pastebin.com/m334d7797
> ...



And someone hurting my feelings.

: That a happy kid


----------



## jcuber (Apr 18, 2009)

Shoot, you are pretty annoying. You also make many n00b posts and threads. I hate you. (but only only on the forums )


----------



## shoot1510 (Apr 18, 2009)

jcuber said:


> Shoot, you are pretty annoying. You also make many n00b posts and threads. I hate you. (but only only on the forums )



Then I quit using the forum. People know I'm annoying and some stuff (poor grammer)


----------



## jcuber (Apr 18, 2009)

I'm not saying you should quit, just be more careful about how you post.


----------



## Deleted member 2864 (Apr 18, 2009)

Can't be all be friends and sit around a campfire and sing "Kumbaya?"


----------



## James Kobel (Apr 18, 2009)

shoot1510 said:


> jcuber said:
> 
> 
> > Shoot, you are pretty annoying. You also make many n00b posts and threads. I hate you. (but only only on the forums )
> ...



We don't hate you. Just use better grammers.


----------



## soccerking813 (Apr 18, 2009)

aznmortalx said:


> Can't be all be friends and sit around a campfire and sing "Kumbaya?"



*Sits down and starts singing*

*Then takes glass bottle and hits someone*

Never!


----------



## Vig (Apr 18, 2009)

No one hates Stefan? Well, I'm going to say that I hate Stefan.


----------



## Robert-Y (Apr 18, 2009)

Why do you hate him?


----------



## jcuber (Apr 18, 2009)

Stefan is going to have to own you now. It will probably take him about 5 seconds, but he will be pissed you bothered him.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Apr 18, 2009)

I also hate Stefan...too egocentric, methinks 

Also, I hate Matyas Kuti. Seriously, though.


----------



## Neroflux (Apr 18, 2009)

jcuber said:


> Stefan is going to have to own you now. It will probably take him about 5 seconds, but he will be pissed you bothered him.



. *ten char*


----------



## Dene (Apr 18, 2009)

jcuber said:


> I'm not saying you should quit, just be more careful about how you post.



I think someone should take their own advice.


----------



## Swordsman Kirby (Apr 18, 2009)

shoot1510 said:


> jcuber said:
> 
> 
> > Shoot, you are pretty annoying. You also make many n00b posts and threads. I hate you. (but only only on the forums )
> ...



And spelling.


----------



## Deleted member 2864 (Apr 18, 2009)

Vig said:


> No one hates Stefan? Well, I'm going to say that I hate Stefan.



uh oh... stefan's a mod... he could take you out of the forum just like that...


----------



## Robert-Y (Apr 18, 2009)

I don't hate anyone, but sometimes some people (including me) post something stupid, but I don't think that they're doing this deliberately to annoy you or anything though.


----------



## Odin (Apr 18, 2009)

aznmortalx said:


> Vig said:
> 
> 
> > No one hates Stefan? Well, I'm going to say that I hate Stefan.
> ...



He has to have a better reason then that.


----------



## deco122392 (Apr 18, 2009)

i dont really hate anyone at all =D im just to loving to hate anyone. and for giving me the opportunity to say this by making this thread. id like to add Dene to my " i love you especially" list ;D


----------



## d4m4s74 (Apr 18, 2009)

people who can do intuitive solves, but can't intuitively use this website


----------



## deco122392 (Apr 18, 2009)

d4m4s74 said:


> people who can do intuitive solves, but can't intuitively use this website


*Raises hands* haha that used to be me


----------



## Deleted member 2864 (Apr 18, 2009)

Odin said:


> aznmortalx said:
> 
> 
> > Vig said:
> ...



yeah, but he can still pwn you with a post


----------

